# Rosshaar - Krollhaar



## lieselotte

Hallo, eigentlich suche ich die Bedeutung für Krollhaar, da Rosshaar mir mittlerweile bekannt ist.  

Krollhaar ist anscheinend eine Verabeitungsform des Rosshaares (crina de caballo). 

Aber wie drückt man Krollhaar im Spanischen aus?

Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Lieselotte 

Nach diesem Lexikon scheinen Rosshaar und Krollhaar (von dem ich noch nie etwas gehört hatte...) synonym zu sein. Eine andere Schreibvariante ist Krullhaar.



> Krollhaar (Krullhaar), s. Roßhaar.


Quelle: Peter-Hug e-lexikon

Hier (Brockhaus) wird Krullhaar definiert als "*gekräuseltes Rosshaar, Polstermaterial*".

"Kräuseln" ist laut LEO:* crepar, ondular, rizar, fruncir, encolochar* (ich lasse die Wörter mit Nebenbedeutungen erst einmal aus).

Manche Quellen sagen übrigens für Rosshaar "*cerda* (de caballo)".

Ich denke, "cerda rizada" könnte es sein. Oder crin... Wegen folgender Definition:





> tela de crin, crin              _n._         a fabric made from fibers taken from the mane or tail of horses; used for upholstery


Also mein Vorschlag, mit aller Vorsicht: *crin rizada (de caballo)*.




> La  otra mitad estará constituida por el relleno, que podrá ser de: 1. Crin  rizada de caballo y pelo de cerdo; 2. Hebras largas de pelo de cabra  lavado; 3. Felpudo de cabello, ó 4. Espuma de goma.


Quelle: Boxeo

Dafür gibt es nicht *viele* Fundstellen, aber für Krullhaar ja auch nicht. 

Was sagen die Muttersprachler dazu?


----------



## lieselotte

Lieber Sowka,
vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du dir gemacht hast.

Ich werde es versuchen mit crina rizada, mal sehen welche Antworten ich auf meine Anfragen bekomme und halte dich auf dem laufenden. 

Ab und an ist es schwer solche Ausdrücke zu verwenden, weil der Unterschied nie richtig klar ist und für Unwissende (wie meine Wenigkeit) keinn Unterschied besteht, währdendessen der Fachmann, die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlägt, wenn Rosshaar und Kro(u)llhaar in einen Topf geworfen wird. 

Wie schon geschrieben, vielen Dank und ich werde meine Erfahrung mitteilen. 

Gruss

Lieselotte


----------



## Sowka

Oh, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich vorhin ungenau gelesen habe: Es gibt eine größere Übereinstimmung zwischen den beiden Wörterbüchern als ich bis eben dachte. 

Denn auch das erste schreibt - unter dem Stichwort "Rosshaar" - folgendes:



> Die kurzen Haare werden gesponnen, d. h. in Zöpfe zusammengedreht (Krullhaar), und als wertvolles
> Polstermaterial, zu Schnüren, Seilen, Haardecken, Preßtüchern, Haarsohlen etc. benutzt.


Ja, es ist manchmal sehr schwer, für solche sehr speziellen Wörter gute Äquivalente in einer anderen Sprache zu finden. Aus diesem Grund habe ich so viele Definitionen und Überlegungen in meinen Beitrag oben hineingeschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass ein spanisch-muttersprachliches Mitglied unseres Forums diese Beschreibungen liest und denkt: "Auf Spanisch ist das doch eindeutig ....!" und dies hier niederschreibt


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
ich bin natürlich weder Krullhaarexperte noch span. Muttersprachler, aber es ist mir doch aufgefallen dass es eine 'Progression der Kräuselung' gibt, mit 'ondulado' am weichsten, über 'rizo' (rizado) bis hin zu 'crespo' was auch das engl. 'frizzy' (wie ein 'afro') einschliessen würde (fruncir ist mehr 'runzeln', glaube ich).
Wenn freilich 'crin rizada' ein in der einschlägigen Industrie über Boxhandschuhe hinaus gebräuchlicher Ausdruck ist, wäre das vielleicht schon die beste Loesung.
saludos


----------



## lieselotte

Buenos días, guten Morgen, 
Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Bemühungen und Erklärungen. 
Auch wenn es am Telefon einigermassen geklappt hat, werde ich mir zum Schluss einen Betrieb anschauen, der Rosshaar verarbeitet. 

Nochmals vielen Dank. 

Lieselotte


----------

